# Camping Trip



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas next to mule deer tracks










Vienna standing pretty, she has such beautiful pigment










The two of them next to a swampy, green meadow










About half of the trees in the forest are dead from a beetle eating the bark, it was sad


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas in the evening light










Vienna in the evening light










We got a flat and went to a tire store in town, the guy was on an hour lunch, then had another job when he got back, so we were waiting for two hours. Vienna got tired of waiting and sat in my purse










Vegas gets really car sick, so we have an ugly sheet covering the seats to catch puke, luckily no one threw up but they cuddled instead


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Vienna is trying to be a 'purse dog'!

Ha.

Great pics! Looks like a really fun time


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely pictures - and especially nice to see them cuddling up together.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The cleaning when we got home

Vegas before









Vegas after










Vienna before









Vienna after, the lights went out on me, and I didn't do any shaping to her legs, just bath and brush, I'm working on growing her tail further down


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

They're so great together! I love the picture of them in the car loving on one another!

That's pretty cool that you get to groom your dogs when you need to! (Minus the lights going out :doh


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Didn't take long for them to bond! So cute, now you just need a silver, red, apricot, brown and a few multi-colored poodles


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Rofl, I'd love a silver and white parti!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are lovely pics and its wonderful to see how well they are getting along. It sure looks like you all had fun.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Beautiful Family you have there


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks tons Olie! ^^


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I love how tight Vienna and Vegas are together in the photos 
its like she was THE perfect match for your family!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> I love how tight Vienna and Vegas are together in the photos
> its like she was THE perfect match for your family!!


IKR?! Her and Vegas are best buddies, I can't wait to get the fence up so they can REALLY play rather than getting tangled in lines or not having room to brawl properly in the house.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I love the picture of them cuddling together! I just know they are going to be best friends.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks like you had a fab time, as did V&V !!


----------



## unquiet_mind (May 10, 2010)

LOVE the pics! I can't wait to take my 2 camping, hopefully get them out in the next few weeks! The one of Vienna in the purse really had me laughing. Silly pup, gotta love it!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I love the cuddling, but I also love the dignity they pose with. Vienna is so confident, so cool. Vegas seems amazing too.

They're just awesome. Love 'em!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

They are just too cute cuddling together!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Such sweet pictures!!! The cuddling is so adorable!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Love the evening light pictures. Vegas looks so serene.
I'm totally loving Vienna's beautiful BLACK nose.
Looks like you had loads of fun, other than the flat tire part
Vegas an Vienna are an awesome team! So cute to see them cuddling in the back seat.
I guess you'll be getting a bigger purse 
Next poodle, Verona


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh, Verona is nice! I was also thinking Venice, Reno, Phoenix, and Sydney.

I know! I can't believe how dark her nose and lips are! They really just adore each other.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I love seeing pics of them together. . . .looks like they've really bonded well. Vienna is a beauty, and Vegas is looking so big now! No more puppy look for him. They fit each other perfectly. The camping spot looks gorgeous too!


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Vienna got quite a few shades lighter after that bath!


----------

